# RIP Isao Tomita



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Not sure whether to put this here or in one of the classical fora, however I was very sad to discover that the Japanese synth wiz' Isao Tomita passed away earlier this month (May 5th); he was 84.
I first heard Tomita when I was a teenager still at school, not long after the release of his first album 'Snowflakes are Dancing'. I collected each of his records as they were released until he moved away from analogue synthesizers and went to purely digital when, to my ears, something very important was lost in his arrangements. His last 'proper' album for me was 'Daphnis et Chloe - The Ravel Album' which included a startlingly unusual and beautiful arrangement of 'Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte'. RIP Isao Tomita


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I do think he was technically better as a synthesist than anyone else out there....he did many subtle things that have never been done since.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear of his death. I loved his material and was an ardent follower. "Snowflakes" and "Pictures" remain two of my all-time favorite albums. The man was sheer genius.


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear of his passing.

A personal fav..


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I think his version of Pictures at an Exhibition is the best out there. The Old Castle is particular brings me out in goosebumps.
RIP to a great talent.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Tomita did some tremendous interpretations, especially Bach, Ravel, Mussorgsky (refer to MagneticGhost's above post), but his Debussy are my favourites.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

my formative teenage years were full of Tomita.


----------

